# Any use for Furnace Air Handlers?



## ScottC (Apr 6, 2010)

We are about to replace both of our A/C's and gas furnaces due to age and failure. The air handlers in each are still functioning so I was wondering if there is any value in stripping those out and using them for something else or even trying to sell them? I don't have an immediate need but I hate to see them go to the landfill. And, if anyone in No. Va. is interested, let me know.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

The Squirrel cage fans and motors can be reused to shop build ambient air cleaners for shop use…


----------



## jlasersmith (Jul 5, 2012)

I recently came across a fan and a motor and was wondering what to do with it. I was thinking some sort of air cleaner or dust collector.


----------



## DannyJ (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm in the process of building a sanding table that will include a furnace blower, see attached. It is also designed to function as a shop air cleaner, with space for 24×24x4 first stage filter and 24×24x6 HEPA filter.

I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## ScottC (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for inspiration. I'll try to pull one or both while the guys are here Friday.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://woodgears.ca/sander/strip_sander.html

Care to make a sander with one of your motors?


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

I have vents on the side walls of my shop up by the peak of the roof. I put furnace blower fans in each. Now when it is cool outside i turn the fans on and they suck out the hot air and pull in cool air.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

You could also use the surplus handler to ventilate a spray booth for non-flammable finishes.


----------



## Dustmite97 (Aug 1, 2009)

I've been wanting to make an air cleaner with an air handler for a while now.


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

When sanding on the workbench, I place an ordinary box fan with a furnace filter taped over the intake side which faces my work area. When I'm done, I take it outside to tap the duct off of it. It's not the best solution - but it works…


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Here's what I did. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/15760

Put them on craigslist for $20, they should go quick.


----------

